
The best way to get smarter fast - niznikpawel
https://www.pawelniznik.com/blog/2017/1/13/the-best-way-to-get-smarter-fast
======
rokhayakebe
Feedback

When your title makes a promise you should deliver on that promise as soon as
possible if you can then expand on it below.

~~~
niznikpawel
Thanks, good feedback.

